# Films to see rather than "Disaster Movie"



## CyberFox (Aug 28, 2008)

"Disaster Movie" is in theatres, meaning now and until it comes out on DVD -- your local theatre is a pothead/stoner convention

This is a list thread of recommended films that people like you should see rather than "Disaster Movie" the latest terror attack on our intellegence from Friedberg and Seltzer

*The rules
----------------------
1. Have An Open Mind
2. No Bias (that means you, AlexInsane)*



1. An American Carol (releasing Oct. 3rd)
2. Tron
3. Watership Down
4. Yellow Submarine
5. Top Secret!
6. Disney's Robin Hood
7. UHF
8. Cat Soup
9. The Cat Returns
10. Transformers: The Movie
11. Death Race 2000
12. Batman (the '60s movie)
13. Jonah: A VeggieTales Movie
14. Back To The Future (1-3)
15. BeBe's Kids
16. Dirty Work
17. Monty Python's ...And Now For Something Completely Different
18. Tommy
19. Any Pixar Film
20. Daydream Believers: The Monkees Story
21. The Buddy Holly Story
22. La Bamba
23. Any Mel Brooks Film


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2008)

Let's make this a list thread.

24. 12 Monkeys


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 28, 2008)

Aden said:


> Let's make this a list thread.


agreed.

25. Raggedy Ann and Andy: A Musical Adventure
26. Head
27. The Tune


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 28, 2008)

28.  Les Triplette de Belleville
29.  Beat The Devil


----------



## Magikian (Aug 28, 2008)

30.Meet The Spartans Hancock.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 28, 2008)

31. Airplane!
32. Death Race
33. Terminator 2
34. Fox & The Hound
35. Secret of NIMH


----------



## Kajet (Aug 28, 2008)

Plan 9 from outer space or just about any move that's been in MST3K only the original version, Anything has to be better than "Retarded Movie 6"


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Aug 29, 2008)

36. Box of Moonlight
37. An American Werewolf in London
38. Re-Animator
39. Evil Dead 2
40. A Very Long Engagement
41. Rubin & Ed
42. The Forbidden Zone


*hugs you for #14*


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2008)

43. Real Genius.


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 29, 2008)

44. Network
45. The Wizard of Speed and Time
46. The Mis-Adventures of Merlin Jones


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 29, 2008)

47. LOL PENIS: The Life and Times of Rilvor the Bat.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> 47. LOL PENIS: The Life and Times of Rilvor the Bat.



I can't find that anywhere.  Do I have to order that from some secret fetish shop or something?


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I can't find that anywhere.  Do I have to order that from some secret fetish shop or something?



There are only five copies, and they all belong to rich prostitutes.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> There are only five copies, and they all belong to rich prostitutes.



Well, it's basically just another disaster movie anyway, right?


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 29, 2008)

get back on topic pls!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 29, 2008)

48. Any other film ever released. Ever.





lobosabio said:


> 28.  Les Triplette de Belleville


I saw that movie the other day. It was fucking brilliant.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> 48. Any other film ever released. Ever.



Ishtar? Dune? Movies with Pauly Shore or Tom Green in them? The Spice Girls Movie? Waiting to Exhale? Last Action Hero? Jingle All the Way? Kindergarten Cop? Stop or My Mom Will Shoot?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Ishtar? Dune? Movies with Pauly Shore or Tom Green in them? The Spice Girls Movie? Waiting to Exhale? Last Action Hero? Jingle All the Way? Kindergarten Cop? Stop or My Mom Will Shoot?



Batman & Robin?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2008)

49. Kill Bill, vol. 1 & 2.
50. Reservoir Dogs.

(Yeah, I like Tarantino's stuff.)



TyVulpine said:


> Batman & Robin?



Yeah, I got you topped there.  Glitter, From Justin to Kelly, and House of the Dead.

EDIT: More cinematic torments that are probably not as bad as Disaster Movie: League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, Kazaam, Gigli and Showgirls.  (Not even gratuitous boobies can save Showgirls.)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> 49. Kill Bill, vol. 1 & 2.
> 
> (Yeah, I like Tarantino's stuff.)



Kill Bill was good. ^^


51. Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
52. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2008)

53. Bond films.  ALL OF THEM, DAMMIT.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Ishtar? Dune? Movies with Pauly Shore or Tom Green in them? The Spice Girls Movie? Waiting to Exhale? Last Action Hero? Jingle All the Way? Kindergarten Cop? Stop or My Mom Will Shoot?


Hey! I liked Kindergarten Cop...

But Pauly Shore? BIOSPHERE? Fucking eww.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> 53. Bond films.  ALL OF THEM, DAMMIT.



Hell yeah! *pops View To A Kill in and watches for 100th time*


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Hey! I liked Kindergarten Cop...
> 
> But Pauly Shore? BIOSPHERE? Fucking eww.



Biodome.

Also: the unspoken challenge here is to name movies that are disgustingly bad, and yet likely better than Disaster Movie.

I've watched too many Pauly Shore films.  In the Army Now was horrid, as was Son-in-Law.  Yet I sat through them... must be a "caught in the headlights" frozen-in-place by horror and fear kind of thing.

It should be noted that the Tarantino and Bond films I posted and Real Genius do not fall under the "horrid" category.  Seriously, Real Genius made me piss myself laughing when I first saw it.

Also also:
54. Mad Max
55. The Road Warrior
56. Beyond Thunderdome
57. A Fistful of Dollars
58. For a Few Dollars More
59. The Good, The Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2008)

60. Any MST3K movie. (With Joel and bots)


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2008)

61. 12 Angry Men

(I only list movies I've seen.  This INCLUDES the terrible ones.)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2008)

62. Land Before Time (only the first one. All the others blow)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 29, 2008)

63. A film critics bombed: Van Helsing (2004). A truly beautiful film in the visual sense. The acting is decent and the new Dracula in this film is truly spectacular. Though not recommended for people "who can't stand CGI."

64. If you are looking for comedy, rent Team America.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2008)

(saw Team America. Great theme song, bleh movie.)

65. Fluke


----------



## bozzles (Aug 29, 2008)

I haven't seen any mention of Lion King in this thread.

You people call yourselves furries?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I haven't seen any mention of Lion King in this thread.
> 
> You people call yourselves furries?



If I want to watch Hamlet, I'll watch Hamlet.  Screw the Lion King.

...

wait a sec.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I haven't seen any mention of Lion King in this thread.
> 
> You people call yourselves furries?



66. Lion King
67. Aladdin (there's furry TFs)
68. A Dog's Tale (little known furry TF movie about a boy that wants a dog for Christmas, and after learning that the Christmas Star is really a comet, and will be passing by Earth, makes a wish, but as wishes go, the wish goes awry, and young Tim does get his "dog", but not quite the way he wanted.)


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 29, 2008)

69. A Hard Day's Night
70. Any film starring Elvis Presley
71. Beach Blanket Bingo
72. Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers: The Movie
73. Stuart Little (1 & 2)
74. Hurray For Betty Boop (aka "Betty Boop For President: The Movie")


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2008)

75. All the Die Hard movies.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> If I want to watch Hamlet, I'll watch Hamlet.  Screw the Lion King.
> 
> ...
> 
> wait a sec.



YIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFF.

Get your (YIFF) mind out of the (YIFF) gutter and back on (YIFFMENAO) track, Tycho.

*whistles innocently*


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 29, 2008)

CyberFox said:


> 69. A Hard Day's Night
> 70. Any film starring Elvis Presley
> 71. Beach Blanket Bingo
> 72. Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers: The Movie
> ...



NO NO NO NO NO.

NO to them ALL.

Beach Blanket Bingo....good fucking God, man, I had to watch just the OPENING to that movie in my Mass Comm class and I was mentally scarred by how bad it was, even for the time period when it was produced. It was BAD. VERY BAD. I had to go get stinkin, fallin down drunk to make myself forget about it after I saw it.

Power Rangers. I remember seeing the movie. Thankfully, I don't remember what the movie was about, which is probably a good thing.

Same with Stuart Little. You want Stuart Little, read the damn BOOKS, which are far superior to the movie. Hell, read Abel's Island if you want something a little more involving. Michael J. Fox should be forced to eat his own testicles after voice acting for those movies. 

Betty Boop? Are you fuckin serious? Please tell me you're not. Please. I'm begging with you here.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 29, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I haven't seen any mention of Lion King in this thread.
> 
> You people call yourselves furries?



Then I guess I'm not a "furry" cause I don't care for that movie.

76: Johnny Got His Gun


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 29, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> NO NO NO NO NO.
> 
> NO to them ALL.
> 
> ...



Dude, i hate to get off topic
Do you always have to be semetic?
This list thread was written with an open mind not with bias opinions like yours (no offense)
You must have an open mind and enjoy these films for what they are

Let's get back on track people


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 29, 2008)

76. Care Bears The Movie
77. One Crazy Summer
78. Animalympics


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 29, 2008)

Warning: The following post contains a lot of fuck, fucking, holy fucking shit and fuck. NSFW if your parents suck.

78. Scary Movie 2 (Jesus fucking Christ, I love that movie).
79. Pineapple Express (Fucking brilliant).
80. Transformers (MOTHERFUCKING ROBOTS).
81. Wanted (Fucking epic).
82. Wall-E (SO FUCKING CUTE).
83. Cars (I fucking hated that movie).
84. Monsters Inc. (I fucking loved that movie).
85. 300 (TONIGHT WE DINE IN HEL- Fuck it. That meme is overdone).
86. V for Vendetta (That movie made me want to NEVER fucking go to Britian).
87. Watchmen (I CAN'T FUCKING WAIT).
88. Dawn of the Dead (FUCK YES).


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2008)

CyberFox said:


> 78. Animalympics



Love that. *Plays the disco scene over and over*


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 29, 2008)

89. Charolette's Web (the original Hanna-Barbera produced classic)
90. A Man Called Flintstone
91. Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory
92. Footloose


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2008)

93. Pound Puppies
94. Breakfast Club


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 29, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Warning: The following post contains a lot of fuck, fucking, holy fucking shit and fuck. NSFW if your parents suck.
> 
> 78. Scary Movie 2 (Jesus fucking Christ, I love that movie).
> 79. Pineapple Express (Fucking brilliant).
> ...



I would like you to pay attention to what i bolded as i already mentioned ALL Pixar Films on this list (see 1st page)

Second off, These are film that YOU should see, This list thread is aimed at EVERYONE even Kids.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2008)

CyberFox said:


> I would like you to pay attention to what i bolded as i already mentioned ALL Pixar Films on this list (see 1st page)
> 
> Second off, These are film that YOU should see, This list thread is aimed at EVERYONE even Kids.



Topic title is "Films to see..." not "Family films to see...". Big difference.

And since when are movies like Death Race 2000 and Bebe's Kids aimed at kids? (Or Mel Brooks films?)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 29, 2008)

I agree with Stuart Little. But only the second one. It was more exciting, Stuart Little 1 bored me somehow. Hard to say for I have read the book Stuart Little and it has a "No Country for Old Men" ending, aka an unresolved one, which left me thinking a lot.

96. I also want to recommend the 2006 Charlotte's Web for being the first Paramount and Nickelodeon Movies produced flic that didn't suck, as most Nickelodeon Movies do.


----------



## mojokingkenny1 (Aug 30, 2008)

(why am i doing this?)

95. Hugo the Hippo
96. The Mouse and his Child


----------



## CyberFox (Aug 30, 2008)

97. Jungle Emperor Leo
98. Balto


----------



## Magikian (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't watch many movies...

But yeah, anything posted is better than Disaster Movie.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 30, 2008)

99. Police Academy 7: Mission to Moscow


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2008)

100. The Goonies


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> 47. LOL PENIS: The Life and Times of Rilvor the Bat.



Blockbuster doesn't have it


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 30, 2008)

101.  Life of Brian


----------



## Molotov (Aug 31, 2008)

102. Vantage Point
103. Planet Terror
104. From Dusk to Dawn (first one)
105. Any Three Stooges DVDs


----------



## Kender3421 (Aug 31, 2008)

106. Paint Drying (not a actual movie but more productive)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 31, 2008)

Kender3421 said:


> 106. Paint Drying (not a actual movie but more productive)



107. Watching Grass Grow (same)


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2008)

Kender3421 said:


> 106. Paint Drying (not a actual movie but more productive)



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT7teifeXiU



TyVulpine said:


> 107. Watching Grass Grow (same)



http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1381222/watching_grass_grow_a_time_lapse_movie/#


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 1, 2008)

108. The Phantom Tollbooth


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 1, 2008)

109. Hellboy
110. Hellboy 2
111. Hogfather
112. All LOTR films
113. Colour of Magic


----------



## Jonnaius (Sep 1, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> 113. Colour of Magic



Is that out yet? On DVD, not Sky. I can has no sky... an i really wanna see it.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 1, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Is that out yet? On DVD, not Sky. I can has no sky... an i really wanna see it.



Not sure about DVD. It's a good film although no where near as good as the book at all. Of course, that was always going to be the case, no one can touch Terry Prattchet.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 1, 2008)

114. The Pirate Movie


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 1, 2008)

Has anyone got the top 10 box office for labor day weekend.*crosses fingers for Disaster movie not to be on the top 10*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 1, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Has anyone got the top 10 box office for labor day weekend.*crosses fingers for Disaster movie not to be on the top 10*



Disaster Movie debuted at #7 ($6,880,000). The Dark Knight (#4) became only the second movie ever to top $500,000,000 ($504,696,000).

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/boxoffice/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 1, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Disaster Movie debuted at #7 ($6,880,000). The Dark Knight (#4) became only the second movie ever to top $500,000,000 ($504,696,000).
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/boxoffice/



It beat Mamma Mia and Pineapple Express, which means some people saw it here, since 6.2 million is unnecessary for this movie. Come on, people, fess up!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 1, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> It beat Mamma Mia and Pineapple Express, which means some people saw it here, since 6.2 million is unnecessary for this movie. Come on, people, fess up!



Not me. Last movie I saw at the theaters was "Live Free or Die Hard".


----------



## AlexX (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, since the first one was mentioned...

115. Turbo: A Power Rangers Movie


----------



## King Gourd (Sep 4, 2008)

116. Manos: The Hands of Fate
117. Undefeatable

PLEASE!!!!! If you want to actually laugh at a movie look these two "jems" up on youtube.  The are so bad, they will make you laugh until you die....so be careful, I don't want to be held responsible. =3


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 4, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> 109. Hellboy
> 110. Hellboy 2
> 111. Hogfather
> 112. All LOTR films
> 113. Colour of Magic



Fancy there being a Discworld fan around here.

I'm starting to read the books. Makes me wonder why I didn't read his stuff instead of wasting my time with C.S. Lewis back when I was a kid.


----------

